
Nothing Says 'Hip' Like Ancient Wheat (2016) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2016/06/27/483278049/nothing-says-hip-like-ancient-wheat
======
netfl0
I started making my own bread from einkorn.

The primary reason is that I have someone in my family who has a terrible
allergy to gluten. They can eat this wheat since the gluten is different in
some way. This was a life-changer.

The flour is expensive so I started buying the wheat berries and I mill them
myself, its really easy, and the freshly milled flour is so much better
tasting than already milled.

I use this countertop stone mill: (NutriMill Harvest)

I use this bread machine: (Zojirushi Home Bakery Virtuoso)

~~~
GoToRO
Just saw a french documentary on TV5 about bread and one guy also had "gluten
intolerance" just to find out latter he had an intolerance to insecticides and
the like used when storing the grains. Large volumes of grains are attacked by
insects and fungus and the easy solution are chemicals. To be found in flour
latter on and in bread.

~~~
ropiwqefjnpoa
I've heard about this too. It may be why people are developing so many food
sensitivities. Still though, most gluten sensitive people still can't tolerate
the "organic" bread made from modern wheat.

~~~
ves
Organic doesn’t mean pesticide free, it just means a different set of
pesticides are allowed.

... at least here in the US. Source:
[https://www.usda.gov/media/blog/2012/01/25/organic-101-allow...](https://www.usda.gov/media/blog/2012/01/25/organic-101-allowed-
and-prohibited-substances)

~~~
ropiwqefjnpoa
Yeah, the labeling has become meaningless sadly.

------
hogFeast
Ancient Wheat is very 2016 now. I prefer Raw Wheat.

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
Anything like Kurt Saxon's "Perfect 3.3 Cent Breakfast"?

[https://www.survivalplus.com/foods/The-Perfect-3.3-Cent-
Brea...](https://www.survivalplus.com/foods/The-Perfect-3.3-Cent-
Breakfast.htm)

~~~
hogFeast
Haha, very hipster. I am sure that is popular in Brooklyn.

------
ncmncm
OK, so long as "ancient" doesn't mean "propagated from grain found in Egyptian
tombs".

Modern wheat is an appetite stimulant, so the more you eat, the more you want.
(Good for increased sales.) I wonder which of these other varieties have or
don't have this property.

~~~
quotemstr
> Modern wheat is an appetite stimulant

[Citation needed]

~~~
cgsmith
"Put it all together: wheat and related grains are potent appetite stimulants
and obesogens–foods that make you fat."

I was just reading this today in the Wheat Belly cookbook. I'll dig up the
studies references if I get time but there is data out there that suggest
this.

[https://www.wheatbellyblog.com/2015/08/wheat-makes-you-
hungr...](https://www.wheatbellyblog.com/2015/08/wheat-makes-you-hungry/)

~~~
quotemstr
The thing about nutrition is that we don't actually know anything about it,
which means that the internet is full of pseudo-scientific woo. Pick a
position and you'll find some obscure blog to support it. So what? You can
find blogs about bigfoot too.

The claims in that link do not seem credible to me. If wheat increases the
appetite, it does so because it's delicious.

~~~
cgsmith
[https://www.ijmedicine.com/index.php/ijam/article/view/7](https://www.ijmedicine.com/index.php/ijam/article/view/7)

